# A week a go today :'(



## Brit_chick

A week a go today we lost our family dog a 12 year old Border Collie. Lost him last friday night. He had fit (1st one he has ever had in his life) & didnt recover so had to be put to sleep. Was such a shock with how he went  Miss my baby sooooo much. I have cried everyday since he went :'( :'( Cant get over him going & it is still raw & hurts like mad. We are having his ashes when he is ready so we can bring him home again. Wish i could go to rainbow bridge to see him to give him a big hug & kiss & to make sure he is alright & not in pain anymore & then come back again  Never thought it would hurt like this when he had to go  He was the best dog ever, really couldnt ask for a better dog. Run free my baby boy untill we meet again. Love you loads Owen & i will never forget you.

Thats him in my avatar pic  I will also post some more of him.


----------



## sue&harvey

So sorry to read this.  They really do plant themselves firmly in our hearts. Thinking of you


----------



## CAstbury

What a handsome boy 

Although it is heartbreaking and you obviously miss him - try and remembe rthe good times you had - he wouldn't want you to be miserable - he will think he made you unhappy 

You were lucky to have had a good life together - he knows he was loved and though not with you in body - he will always be watching over you.

(((hugs)))


----------



## Heather78

So sorry to hear about Owen {{Hugs}} xxx


----------



## happygillie34

hi there. so sorry 2 hear of ur sad loss. i lost my 11yr old rough collie dog Hollie 4 weeks ago 2 cancer. she had been sick alot b4 the vet operated on her and found a massive tumour under her ribs. she died in my arms later that day at 3.30pm. it was the worst experience i ever had 2 go thru. it was my 1st time i had 2 do it and it will b the last as i wont b getting another dog as no dog will ever replace our wee angel. i had her from she was 6weeks old. she was my baby and my angel and also the best dog ever. every1 loved her and they've been telling me they r missing her like crazy. its still hard 4 me as she was also my best friend. R.I.P Hollie and Owen xxxx


----------



## 912142

I am so sorry to hear of your loss - we have all been through it at some time or another and know exactly how you feel. 

As time goes on the pain won't go but you will remember all the happy, happy times you had with him. He will still be in your heart forever.

Take each day as it comes - and remember we are all here for you. :smile:


----------



## 912142

happygillie34 said:


> hi there. so sorry 2 hear of ur sad loss. i lost my 11yr old rough collie dog Hollie 4 weeks ago 2 cancer. she had been sick alot b4 the vet operated on her and found a massive tumour under her ribs. she died in my arms later that day at 3.30pm. it was the worst experience i ever had 2 go thru. it was my 1st time i had 2 do it and it will b the last as i wont b getting another dog as no dog will ever replace our wee angel. i had her from she was 6weeks old. she was my baby and my angel and also the best dog ever. every1 loved her and they've been telling me they r missing her like crazy. its still hard 4 me as she was also my best friend. R.I.P Hollie and Owen xxxx


Sorry to hear about Hollie - I know that probably doesn't mean anything to you at the moment but I would just like to say that although you can never replace your lovely Hollie you have a lot of love to give and maybe one day you will be able to open your heart to another little angel that needs you. Please keep that thought. :smile:


----------



## happygillie34

thank u 4 ur lovely message. i will keep that thought. me and my fiance and my stepdad released a balloon in hollie's memory 2 weeks ago at her fav walking spot and then when my fiance get his plaster cast of his wrist we're gonna build a memorial garden 4 hollie. i also bought a pet memorial headstone with 'In Memory of Hollie - 1999-2011 then rest in peace at the bottom. i bought it from the Studio Catalogue. u should do something similar 2 wot ive done. the balloon idea came from my mum. we'll both miss them alot xxx


----------



## Brit_chick

Thats got me in tears reading what everyone has put but thankyou for your kind words. It means alot xx


----------



## Brit_chick

happygillie34 said:


> hi there. so sorry 2 hear of ur sad loss. i lost my 11yr old rough collie dog Hollie 4 weeks ago 2 cancer. she had been sick alot b4 the vet operated on her and found a massive tumour under her ribs. she died in my arms later that day at 3.30pm. it was the worst experience i ever had 2 go thru. it was my 1st time i had 2 do it and it will b the last as i wont b getting another dog as no dog will ever replace our wee angel. i had her from she was 6weeks old. she was my baby and my angel and also the best dog ever. every1 loved her and they've been telling me they r missing her like crazy. its still hard 4 me as she was also my best friend. R.I.P Hollie and Owen xxxx


Thankyou & sorry to hear about Hollie. It was the hardest good bye i have ever had to say when Owen had to go so i know how you feel  Does it get any easier?? It hasnt for me yet. I miss him soooo much


----------



## Brit_chick

happygillie34 said:


> thank u 4 ur lovely message. i will keep that thought. me and my fiance and my stepdad released a balloon in hollie's memory 2 weeks ago at her fav walking spot and then when my fiance get his plaster cast of his wrist we're gonna build a memorial garden 4 hollie. i also bought a pet memorial headstone with 'In Memory of Hollie - 1999-2011 then rest in peace at the bottom. i bought it from the Studio Catalogue. u should do something similar 2 wot ive done. the balloon idea came from my mum. we'll both miss them alot xxx


Thats a lovely idea with the balloon - will keep that in mind xx


----------



## happygillie34

it was the hardest goodbye i ever had 2 do when our hollie died. it will get easier in time. tho not straight away. its been 4weeks since she died and i wish she was still here. all my neighbours and friends tell me they're missing her like crazy. they always would c her lying out the front enjoying the weather. she was a well loved dog. i still have the sign on our gate that says 'Watch out Rough Collie about' and a cartoon pic of a rough collie. every1 loves it and tells me i should keep it there xxxx


----------



## Brit_chick

happygillie34 said:


> it was the hardest goodbye i ever had 2 do when our hollie died. it will get easier in time. tho not straight away. its been 4weeks since she died and i wish she was still here. all my neighbours and friends tell me they're missing her like crazy. they always would c her lying out the front enjoying the weather. she was a well loved dog. i still have the sign on our gate that says 'Watch out Rough Collie about' and a cartoon pic of a rough collie. every1 loves it and tells me i should keep it there xxxx


Ok thankyou. It defo doesnt feel like it will get easier yet. Maybe when we get his ashes home it might?? I think thats nice that you still have the sign on your gate, its a nice way for all the neighbours to remember her :smile:


----------



## jill3

I am so sorry for your loss.
It is truely painful when they leave us.
The tears will soon stop and soon the happy memories of him will replace those tears.
When you get him back although it still hurts, he will be back with you.
I have ours back with us and I do find it a comfort that they are there with us.

I hope you will feel better soon.
It is a miserable time loosing a pet but it's part of having pets and how ever sad it is. I would never be without them.


----------



## Brit_chick

Thanks again everyone. He is now back home  in a lovely box with his name on, on the fireplace half. It seems final now & real that he's gone & that we wont ever see him again. I know i wasnt going to see him again when he had to go but having him hear in a box seems sooo final, like its the end!  None of that prob done make any sense but i know what i mean! The other family dog that we have Kenny (Owen's best friend) was just staring at the box with Owen's ashes in like he knows he's in there  very freaky!!


----------



## Kitty_pig

awwww brit chick poor Kenny looking at the box  this thread has made me all weepy  

RIP Owen & Hollie


----------



## CAstbury

Brit_chick said:


> Thanks again everyone. He is now back home  in a lovely box with his name on, on the fireplace half. It seems final now & real that he's gone & that we wont ever see him again. I know i wasnt going to see him again when he had to go but having him hear in a box seems sooo final, like its the end!  None of that prob done make any sense but i know what i mean! The other family dog that we have Kenny (Owen's best friend) was just staring at the box with Owen's ashes in like he knows he's in there  very freaky!!


Kenny may well know that Owen is back. Years ago I had mom & daughter cats -when mom was pts, she was buried in the back garden while daughter cat was in the house - daughter didn't see where we had buried her mom - but for weeks later she went and lay on the exact spot that we had buried her mom. It was sad but touching at the same time. It wasnt a case that it was newly dug ground because a lot of the garden was newly dug ready for vegetables.

Yes it is final - but at least you have him back with you now and can talk to him and 'feel' his spirit.

RIP Owen and (((hugs))) to you x


----------



## Thedogsdinner

It goes so quickly goes so quick. Really touched reading this post.


----------



## sweep

What a really emotional post - and what what a lovely sounding beautiful dog.

I am really sorry for your loss x x


----------



## Brit_chick

Thanks again everyone. Its still really hard without him   Miss him soooo much! Was sat with him earlier on but its not the same as when he was hear. Want/need a big hug off him! I used to say to him 'Do you want a love?' & he would jump up & sit on my knee & give me the best hug ever!! 

Yes Sweep he was a lovely dog - the best!


----------



## Cavalierlover123

So sorry to hear about Owen 

I know how you feel, I lost my Dog Cassie to a road accident in October, She was only age two. This has brought me to tears reading all the comments, bringing back how I felt that day Cassie died in my arms on the way to the vets ! It does get easier, but It never goes away ! Just try and think of the good times ! At the begining i couldnt look or watch videos or pictures of cassie without crying, but now i can look at them and think of the good times


----------



## Brit_chick

Hiya Cavalierlover123. Thankyou & sooo sorry about your dog  It will be 4 weeks tomorrow when Owen went. Still miss him like mad & not got used to him being in a box yet  I do beleave i will meet him again oneday :smile:


----------

